# gloves



## v1ru5 (Jun 18, 2018)

finally gonna stop riding with mechanic gloves as they get so hot and don't breath. What is everyone liking? I was thinking finger less but am not opposed to full gloves, anything will breath much better than what I am using now!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Troy Lee has full finger gloves that are super light/no padding and cheap. I also have Giro short finger gloves for hot days, and road rides. Lately, I haven't been using short finger oon trails, I'm preferring more protection.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quanz56 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just got some endura singletrack lite gloves that I’m liking quite a bit. And I was a huge fan of 661 comp gloves but I wore through the tip of the right thumb in a matter of weeks on two pairs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

I use Dakine Cross-X and really like them


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been using these, so far they're the most comfortable glove I can remember owning.

Fox Bomber Gloves on Amazon


----------



## TSleep (Aug 1, 2016)

Give Tasco a look, thin, breathable, comfy and tough. And they look cool


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

TSleep said:


> Give Tasco a look, thin, breathable, comfy and tough. And they look cool


my go to gloves


----------



## Skyking1231 (May 1, 2018)

also handsup....


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

Skyking1231 said:


> also handsup....


^This.

I always wear gloves when I ride due to sweat and prefer a lightweight glove. I have been using Fox Ascents for a number of years with success.

I just purchased a couple of pairs of HandsUp and couldn't be happier. Construction (USA) and materials are top notch, they fit me perfectly and the full thumb sweat wipe is spot on. I got a pair of the "hot days" and a pair of the "most days" and both are great. The "hot days" are perfect for the current stifling hot days here in the Southeast.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Skyking1231 (May 1, 2018)

what temp would you say the "most days" gloves would be for ? 50's ?



SCTerp said:


> ^This.
> 
> I always wear gloves when I ride due to sweat and prefer a lightweight glove. I have been using Fox Ascents for a number of years with success.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

Skyking1231 said:


> what temp would you say the "most days" gloves would be for ? 50's ?


You certainly could wear them down to the temp but I wore mine the other day and it was 95. The "hot days" are better for this kind of weather obviously but the "most days" were just fine. No worse that wearing my Fox Ascents which I normally ride through the summer FWIW.


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

handsups are good gloves, bit lacking if you want something with protection for knuckles and such but very comfortable, grippy and priced well. only used the most days versions as I thought the hot days were way too thin for durability(thorns, branch catches, etc). My only complaint is I generally prefer a velcro closures. I generally only get a season out of stretch fit gloves, where as my backup fox velcros have been in my bag for years now.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I've been using Royal Racing gloves and they are by far the coolest/lightest/breathable gloves I've tried.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

TSleep said:


> Give Tasco a look, thin, breathable, comfy and tough. And they look cool


Yep, everything above. Also excellent rubber coating for brake lever grip on the index, middle finger that doesn't flake off like some cheap gloves. Also by far the best looking colors/patterns.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm another big supporter of *HandUp* gloves, their older gloves are pretty well vented, however they've just introduced a new summer time line of Gloves for Hot Days which is much more ventilated and should offer more comfort when the heat is on. Here is a pic to give you an idea.

View attachment 1204562


Good luck.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

I prefer finger less to help keep cool, but my most common trails right now have very narrow parts where full finger is required.

For that, Troy Lee designs Ace glove. Fits me great, very comfortable, very light weight.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

Fox Dirt Paws have been my go tos. But I think almost anything will work.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

I always wear full finger no matter how hot for protection against poison oak and crashes. I looked a while and found some that breathe really well on top, I can feel a breeze on top of my hands while riding: Leatt DBX 2.0 X-Flow 2018


----------



## AlexB_510 (May 15, 2018)

acedeuce802 said:


> I use Dakine Cross-X and really like them


I just got a pair a week ago. I like them, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatinSpanish (Jun 19, 2018)

Guy.Ford said:


> I'm another big supporter of *HandUp* gloves, their older gloves are pretty well vented, however they've just introduced a new summer time line of Gloves for Hot Days which is much more ventilated and should offer more comfort when the heat is on. Here is a pic to give you an idea.
> 
> View attachment 1204562
> 
> ...


I used just cheap mechanic gloves then bought my first actual mountain bike gloves from handup (the Seth's Bike Hacks Smeash pair) and they are awesome. I ride down in texas and my hands dont get too hot, i love them


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

TSleep said:


> Give Tasco a look, thin, breathable, comfy and tough. And they look cool





rpearce1475 said:


> my go to gloves





Skyking1231 said:


> also handsup....





Guy.Ford said:


> I'm another big supporter of *HandUp* gloves, their older gloves are pretty well vented, however they've just introduced a new summer time line of Gloves for Hot Days which is much more ventilated and should offer more comfort when the heat is on. Here is a pic to give you an idea.
> 
> View attachment 1204562
> 
> ...


Been running Tasco and HandUp for a while now.. Prior to that Giro DND gloves were my go to and still one of my very favorite gloves for cooler days. The Tasco and HandUp (at least their standard gloves) are more of a warm weather glove as they are pretty thin and light weight. The good thing is that they do not allow dirt in through the material in dirt/sand crashes.

Definitely not the cheapest gloves at between $25-$40/ea depending on design but well worth it. I was able to catch a sale not to long back on the HandUp when I finally tore my Tasco's after a year of riding and then subsequently crashed and destroyed my almost brand new Giro DNDs (which they replaced under warranty).

Anyways, been rocking the HandUp Ride Dirty and Pain and Pleasure for a couple weeks now and love them. Ended up sizing down (normally wear larges and those fit perfectly but the HU mediums fit the exact same, should be a little tight) on sizing according to their sizing chart which was a bit weird but worked out great.

So another vote for HandUp, Tasco and Giro DND.


----------



## v1ru5 (Jun 18, 2018)

I think I am going to go with this brand, lots of good talk about them


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Tasco gloves are the best Ive worn, work great with touchscreens, and supposedly they have a good warranty if they ever split at the seams. I noticed that the youtuber Skills With Phil had a referal code that gives 10% off as well: "PHILLEDWITHSKILLS"

Giro DND gloves used to be just $15, making them the best bang for your buck. They are kind of thick and provide good protection, but the stitching is really bad, Ive had to sew mine back together and there are many reviews of them having bad stitching. But now they seem to be $25, which is a rip off compared to high quality brands like Tasco or high end Fox gloves.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

I’ve liked my Fox dirt paw gloves. Cool enough with a little bit of knuckle protection against weeds and shrubs.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Best gloves I’ve had we’re the Yeti Summit gloves. My dog ate one and now I can only find them online in size small ☹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

I’ve had a lot of gloves until I tried the Giro DND, AWESOME gloves! Now I’m tempted to try the Tascos when the DND’s wear out.


----------



## v1ru5 (Jun 18, 2018)

Guy.Ford said:


> I'm another big supporter of *HandUp* gloves, their older gloves are pretty well vented, however they've just introduced a new summer time line of Gloves for Hot Days which is much more ventilated and should offer more comfort when the heat is on. Here is a pic to give you an idea.
> 
> View attachment 1204562
> 
> ...


I ended up ordering that exact pair today

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSomeIdiot (Apr 13, 2018)

I have been obsessed lately with getting some good gear. Went to Tasco first thing and ordered a few pairs of double digits (I have a sock obsession older than my MTB obsession so it’s right up my alley). Great gear, the gloves are comfy and breathe well (it’s in the 90’s on the reg here) but a bit pricey. Returns suck. I ordered the wrong size glove cause I’m between sizes and sent multiple emails about a return to multiple tasco email addresses and none have been returned. Having to online auction them to try to make some of my money back. If you are sure about the size you order, can’t go wrong with Tasco.


----------



## v1ru5 (Jun 18, 2018)

What size did you order that you need to get rid of? I went with a medium on the handup according to their sizing chart, lets hope they have their chart down


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

How’s the touchscreen response on Tasco or Handup?


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

I've been wearing Pearl Izumi gloves. I have both fingerless and full finger and prefer the former. They are my favorites. The Specialized BG gel were my previous faves before these.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

Another vote for Troy Lee, just perfect gloves...however my next pair will be Handup just because I like the company and want to try them.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Quanz56 said:


> I just got some endura singletrack lite gloves that I'm liking quite a bit.


I want a pair of these in all black, but they don't seem to exist on the Internet anymore, aside from XXL. So, I will probably try a pair of Tasco or Handup gloves next, since so many people like them here. My Leatt DBX 2 X-Flows are super comfortable, but after a few crashes where I didn't roll my arms in fast enough, the left palm is starting to shred.


----------



## v1ru5 (Jun 18, 2018)

Really liking my handup, light weight and comfortable

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro11 (Dec 29, 2011)

Giro DnD seem about perfect to me. I've had no problem with the stitching as noted above, they've been extremely durable for me. I own several pairs.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

farfromovin said:


> How's the touchscreen response on Tasco or Handup?


I was wondering about Handup + touchscreens, and it doesn't look good, from this random review I found on the interwebs


----------



## v1ru5 (Jun 18, 2018)

The handup gloves are super thin, the website does no justice how breathable they are. The top of the hand is literally see through! Perfect for the hot weather so glad I went with them

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I use Troy Lee Air. Great gloves.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Perfect timing as I start to need new gloves. 

J-


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm a glove hoarder. 99/100, I'll be using full finger gloves.

This year, I've been getting new riding gear to get more color coordinated. Got a couple great deals on new helmets...got new gloves to match.

My issues with Tasco gloves initially was that you couldn't order them without ordering socks. I think their socks are very mediocre. The cuffs are way too tight on the lower calves. Very little stretch. I've had the stitching unravel on the socks as well.

More recently, I think you can order just the gloves. That's fine. Good quality. I don't necessarily like padding, but I do like an extra layer of leather on my palms to provide just a tiny extra bit of cushion. Tasco is a good glove, but not without their faults.

The worst part about Tasco is no Teri thumb to wipe sweat off my face. A perfect warm weather glove has got to have this feature.

My favorite feel on the bars is without a doubt, Giro DND. Not padded, but that extra layer of leather is perfect to take the sting out of the bars when I'm on my rigid. Plenty of grip. Never a problem with the stitching. I've got 6prs. You can find the aqua color very cheap for some reason. I found 3 prs for $10/ea. They have the thumb Teri to wipe sweat= perfection.

I've recently tried Thor Void gloves for kicks. Similar feel as the zero padding Tasco's. They do have a wrist closure though. Normally don't like that, but it's not been a negative just yet.

I ordered 2pr of Fox Dirt Paws in a specific color scheme from over seas. They'll be here this week. Had Dirt Paws before. They last a long time. Extra layer on the palm is good. No extra puffy padding. That's good too.

Going to try the HandUp brand soon.

Shift and Fly both unraveled quickly.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Off topic FYI...regarding socks

I mentioned the mediocre quality of Tasco socks. They feel uncomfortable and crappy.

I was a Sock Guy fanboi for years, but then I found NLZWear.

NLZ Wear socks aren't going to be more durable than other socks, but they are the most comfy bike socks I've ever worn. There probably as durable as Sock Guy.

The durability isn't an issue because with an MTBR code, you can get them for like $2.50/pr. At that price, they'll outlast any other brand hands down because you can get 2pr for less than half the cost of other socks.

Clever designs and color schemes, and did I mention comfy?

I ordered like 15pr and wear them all the time... Even off the bike.


----------



## SpeshulEd (Oct 29, 2013)

I find the 100% Celium glove to be similar to the Tasco gloves but with a thumb piece to wipe sweat.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

That's freakin weird, Ed. My nickname is Special Ed. Hehehe.

Good to hear about the 100%. I also want to try those. They look nice and the orange/blue matches my rig and helmet.

Thanks for throwing that info in the ring.


----------



## SpeshulEd (Oct 29, 2013)

chelboed said:


> That's freakin weird, Ed. My nickname is Special Ed. Hehehe.
> 
> Good to hear about the 100%. I also want to try those. They look nice and the orange/blue matches my rig and helmet.
> 
> Thanks for throwing that info in the ring.


Haha, I used to go by Special Ed but it was fairly popular online so I switched up the spelling.

I picked up the "bare" model on a whim because they were weird as hell and ended up liking them quite a bit. I wear a medium Tasco and run a large in the 100%. Both fit great.









I like the handup gloves too, but find they bunch up a bit in the palm as they start to get older. Not that big of a deal though and I own five pair of them so I'm not complaining too much.

I also have a few pair of the Yeti Enduro gloves which are super light and nice for the summer months.

My old standby was the Giro DND glove.

I've never really been a fan of gloves so with extra padding in the palm so I don't have much experience with any of those.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

AlexB_510 said:


> I just got a pair a week ago. I like them, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here too. I ride in Texas, so heat is a bigger concern than cool. I previously had some Fox Digit that I liked pretty well with some unobtrusive knuckle protection that came in handy a few times. The Cross X have that too, but remain light and fairly cool.


----------



## AlexB_510 (May 15, 2018)

Update - I’ve taken a few spills since buying these Dakine Cross X gloves, and the palms have held up very well. Good stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Been riding the Handup gloves for a bit now and really do like them. The ones I got are "warmer weather" gloves and have been great. The feel is good, fit is perfect and they do not make my hands overly warm or anything like that. 

As for the question with regards to Touch-Screen capabilities... I had issues with my old set of Tascos but my brother, who wears some as well, does not have any issues. With the two sets of Hand Up gloves I have had a couple intermittent issues but nothing bad at all. Normally if I just adjust the glove over that finger things are just fine.


----------

